# IP from Yahoo Messenger!



## mediator (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi
OK.....lotta friends of mine asking this question too! So here it is.....
The people who already know such stuff can ignore this and stop using word as LOL/OLD news.

Technique A
1. GAIM is the software that lets u have the IP of the person directly chatting. 2. All u need to do is inititiate a chat with the person.
3. After that press on the info button in the corresponding chatting window.
4. There u go....u have the direct IP of the computer and no yahoo proxy.
5. Neways it rarely doesnt show the IP.

Technique B
1. Tell ur friend to email anything(Joke or whateva) to u
2. When  u recieve the mail look for email headers
3. There are two "From" fields
4. One field tells u the IP of smtp server of the email engine used and the other tells u the IP of ur friend.

Technique B wont work if ur friend has used some proxy. But yahoo doesnt allow a proxy to be used! So in case ur friend has used yahoo, then u have a good success rate.

There are some more techniques I know. But that requires programming! If ur interested in programming....then tell! I can tell u about the idea.

Finding out the IP is no big deal. But then creating terror for that IP is unethical and certainly not good for u. You kow what i mean. You wont get anywhere if the IP u found is of some router coz most routers dont allow telnet/ftp/ssh from external network for security purpose by default. 
Most home users dont enable any exploitable services like telnet. So u wont achieve anything by finding IP.

This is just the basics. This is not considered cracking or hacking(as most of u call it). But then using the evil in ur mind after this can certainly land u up in jail.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 8, 2006)

huh tanxx for shrin..wit us dude......


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 8, 2006)

Check this thread also.


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

hmm interesting information.


----------



## rollcage (Sep 9, 2006)

nice info .. thanx for postin


----------



## Akshay (Sep 10, 2006)

Gud info dude.. thnx


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

It my pleasure. I'm honoured!


----------



## pri1710 (Oct 17, 2006)

cud not find the 2 from's in the email header...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 17, 2006)

why gaim? u can chk ip and other detail of other user using ethereal!
*www.ethereal.com/download.html


----------



## satyamy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey nice thing man
thanks
well m interested in programming.....


----------



## mediator (Oct 18, 2006)

@satyamy, can't talk about programming here !
@desi-tek, I know about ethereal. But even 1 second of its use, generates 2 pages of info and its makes it difficult for u to find in it sometimes! Likewise there are other apps too. I already said its the basics. Means the tute is for noobs totally.
@pri1710 : The 2 "froms" are there always. Neways just for u I checked mah yahoo mail headers after 2 yrs. YEah the 2 "froms" are there, but its not the field nemore. The fields in yahoo are "Recieved" and then it starts with from [I.P]. Likewise exist for other mails too!
So check careully. If u'll get used to it then it'll be a piece of cake!


----------



## arunks (Oct 18, 2006)

Who Said Yahoo Cant Work On Proxy


----------



## mediator (Oct 18, 2006)

^^Thats mah personal experience with several proxy servers like greater than 50 proxy servers. U wanna prove it wrong?? Then post the images and I'll edit the tute! But please do so! Paste images of atleast 5-6 proxy servers and prove by pasting images of headers verifying the presence of proxy servers ( other than used by yahoo,gmail etc i.e induce ur own proxy servers if u can ) in headers!! Try it out!

Dude tutes like these aren't available in plenty on net, only few exist. The people who post em use some tricks exploiting the flaws or they experience the tricks themselves and then they post their experiences. The tutes that are avaialble shows the personal experiences and experiments by the authors. U wont find any tute like this from yahoo telling people how to exploit its own resources.

So stop making statements like "Who Said Yahoo Cant Work On Proxy"! u wanna prove me wrong, be my guest, do what i said above. If u wanna full fledged debate then goto fight club and open another thread. U'll witness that I'll be the first one to join!


----------



## arunks (Oct 19, 2006)

he he he he
it seems that u r a person having small response time mind

i was saying that yahoo works on the internet thru network having a proxy server...
 and u r reffering to free available proxies on the net

m i right


----------



## mediator (Oct 19, 2006)

Well thats yahoo's proxy servers, likewise all mail gaints use proxy servers to multicast etc. I already told ....


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Technique B wont work if ur friend has used some proxy


I hope u got mah point! I've taken every point into account here if read correctly. Neways chill!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 19, 2006)

dude  tell  me download link  for the software yaarrr


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 20, 2006)

if u r using gaim on linux than u can use etherape to view ip  its the best and simple tool out for monitoring traffic.

but i am still very familiar with ethereal
*etherape.sourceforge.net/images/v0.9.3-thumb.png


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

@hackers : All popular linux distros have GAIM installed! For windows u can have it from here => *www.softpicks.net/software/Gaim-29009.htm


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 28, 2006)

download the latest 
*gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
as prev version doesnot support yahoo any more u can view online buddy but u can not send msg to them


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 28, 2006)

Another way is to initiate a file transfer process while chatting in yahoo. Either send a file to your victim or receive one from him. Then just before the file transfer is completed, open cmd.exe and type:

netstat/n

This will give you the IP of the person. This is because file transfer takes place outside yahoo servers and needs a direct tcp connection between the addresses.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 28, 2006)

wht after this
i mean to say
that if i wanna catch a person
first i'll get his IP
but after receiving his IP how can i catch that culprit

one more Q?
if a person use same net connection
does the IP of a person always come same (on GAIM) every day or does it change?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

satyamy said:
			
		

> wht after this
> i mean to say
> that if i wanna catch a person
> first i'll get his IP
> but after receiving his IP how can i catch that culprit


*nwtools.com/ Comes to your Rescue..

There are More Sites like that.. Search Google



			
				satyamy said:
			
		

> one more Q?
> if a person use same net connection
> does the IP of a person always come same (on GAIM) every day or does it change?


It Keeps changing Everytime he Restarts his Modem/Connection unless he Applied for a Static IP..


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanx For Sharing


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Another way is to initiate a file transfer process while chatting in yahoo. Either send a file to your victim or receive one from him. Then just before the file transfer is completed, open cmd.exe and type:
> 
> netstat/n
> 
> This will give you the IP of the person. This is because file transfer takes place outside yahoo servers and needs a direct tcp connection between the addresses.


Yea sending file is another option, but finding ip is not exactly as u stated!
Its like this :
1. U open cmd.exe and do netstat.
2. Now Send file n during the transfer again do "netstat"!
3. The difference in 2 readings is the IP of the victim!

So just doing netstat "before the file transfer is completed" as u said, will surely gonna confuse the noobies.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 6, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Yea sending file is another option, but finding ip is not exactly as u stated!
> Its like this :
> 1. U open cmd.exe and do netstat.
> 2. Now Send file n during the transfer again do "netstat"!
> ...



Yup, yup. I guess I missed that part.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 28, 2007)

bah. I can do all this myself from dos.
Can do a traceroute of the pings I send to all the servers and clients I am connected to.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 28, 2007)

^^^^What is cmd.exe?????????


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ Its command prompt

Press Window+R or Go to Start->Run

Type cmd


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 28, 2007)

ok
thanks for the help


----------



## jbohaj (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, What is the method to find IP of Orkut users


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

^^I doubt if that's possible.


----------



## fabler (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info dude.. I didn't know that...


----------



## noserver (Mar 6, 2009)

so maybe will try hope can help people want to know YM partner


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, please refer me that links, Articles. Where reviews can b read to choose a best hard disk to purchase.


----------



## misdirection (Mar 31, 2009)

Alternatively, you can host your webpage via any web hosting service. Once the person accessed your website, record the date and the time; I prefer you to only host an image on the server so it's easier for you to detect the victim's IP address. 

Go to the access log and volia, you snatched their IP address. 

My only concern is that -- is Road Runner IP allocation dynamic? If so, how often does a customer get their IP address renewed? Thanks!


----------

